# got send (Game of Trees)



## unitrunker (Aug 31, 2021)

Fresh off the freebsd-git mailing list ...


> Christian Weisgerber via freebsd.org
> to freebsd-git
> 
> I have just updated the devel/got port to 0.56.  In this release,
> ...


----------

